# Cloud & Sky, new Plakat Halfmoon boys



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Java moss, Java fern, Red root floaters, Duckweed & some other small floating plant. Sky on left, Cloud on right. 
Both are new at Petco, Halfmoon Plakat males. I believe they have dragon scales too. $13 a fish, wow.
Picked them up from Fburg while helping my mother, 1hr and 30min drive home!
They seem to be doing well so far. I lost Kyle Jr. This past Saturday & needed a pick me up. 
Pictures are in their cups on the kitchen window sill, just the sunlight, no flash. Sky is really that blue and Cloud is white!









Cloud.

































Sky.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow they are both gorgous! I love the 2nd one! He is beautiful! =]


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, they had lots of pretty Betta, about 6 floating on their sides at the top. But the new pretty ones, wow, I wanted to take 12 home! But no room and no $ for such expensive fish.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

ummmm I'm gonna steal the blue and yellow one!!! I've been wanting that color combo in a dragon for soooo long!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH... That second one is drop dead gorgeous! Lucky!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Baha, I swear I saw these fish at the Petco /I/ went to today xD At the very least the second one. Except he was on his side and in a bad way ): Swim bladder, probably. Lucky you, though, you got yours 2 bucks cheaper than me xD Love them both.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I will steal both. MWUA HA HA


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> I will steal both. MWUA HA HA


 
I'll steal them before you! LOL I WANT the second one please!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

sky looks almost exactly like my new male!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Sky has eaten bloodworms, but Cloud hasn't yet.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is the deal, I steal Cloud and you steal Sky. MWUA HA HA!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Erm, or no one steals my fish. They had similar ones at the store, why not just go check those out, lol.
Ugh, I wish I had more $. I would of taken so many home, they had lots that looked pitiful...
Wish I still had my extra 55gal. I would be buying females and tossing them in there. Stocked to the brim with plants of course. ^.^


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

They're both really pretty


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Fish!!!

I'm going to VA to steal Sky!!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

He he J/K I won't steal them


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Turned their tank around so I could see them better. It's a 10gal on a nightstand with wheels, so I can do that. =p
They are both feisty and seem happy exploring the room they now have. They are so little and fast, too cute. I added a big rock in Sky's section and Subwassertang in both sides, as well as a bit of Wisteria. As the plants grow bigger in my other tanks, I will move cuttings into the new guys' tank. There is a heater, but no filter, so I did a 2in w/c this morning. Will do another 2in tomorrow and then just 1in on Sunday. Will keep up the 1in w/c everyday or do a 2in every other day.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Painted a light blue background for the tank. Just waiting for it to dry!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Added a fake plant for them to explore while the other plants grow to cutting size. 

















55gal with 4 Betta, you can see them all, but just barely! Flame, Amai, Valor & Lemon, L to R.









20gal long. With flash & w/o flash.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Secuono - your tanks are awesome!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, I just got a bottle of leaf zone, all the Petcos near me stopped selling them. But after dosing my tanks, all plants improved, Wisteria is growing like mad & bba is gone in most tanks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

why do all plakats look so mean lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Because they know they're beautiful enough to act how they want?

-shot-


I'm such a Plakat fangirl all of a sudden XD


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol, most Betta look pissy usually.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVEEEE Sky! Great tanks!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks!


----------

